# Unklarheit wegen Verbindungstabellen



## Thomas G. (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo 

Ich bin noch etwas unerfahren in der Verwendung von Datenbanken und hätte deshalb eine kleine Frage die für manche möglicherweise seltsam klingen könnte. Und zwar habe ich 4 Entitäten A,B,C und D. Nun kann A ein oder mehrere B haben und ein B kann zu einem oder mehreren A gehören. Ich habe also eine n:m Verbindung. Das gleich gilt für C und D in Verbindung mit A. Nun habe ich es in der Schule so gelernt, dass ich in so einem Fall einfach eine Verbindungstabelle mache in der ich zwei Fremdschlüssel habe. Den von A und den von B z.B.

Nun habe ich aber gleich 3 Entitäten bei denen mit a eine n:m Verbindung besteht. Mache ich da dann einfach 3 Verbindungstabellen, oder gibt es eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## SlaterB (24. Mai 2011)

an und für sich klingt das nach einer normal-guten Lösung, 

je nach Ziel kann man auch andere Spielereien machen, z.B. eine Tabelle mit A, X, Y, Typ, 
wobei X, Y mal B und C sind, mal C und D usw., der Typ gibt diese Info wieder, falls nötig

oder auch eine Tabelle A, B, C, D, E, F wo pro Eintrag immer die Spalte A und dann noch genau zwei der anderen befüllt sind,

hängt alles von der Weiterverarbeitung und sonstigen Faktoren ab


----------



## Thomas G. (24. Mai 2011)

Danke.


----------

